# I want your opinion...



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

What do you think...I recently bought this MF168 ,how does the engine sound....hope you can tell from this video...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2LUsD_GKZk[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds great to me. Nice score!


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.day lorand.
Is this the tractor that had the multipower problem ???.
She sounds just fine to me perkins engines always sound good just make sure you check the air cleaner is serviced regularly in these dusty conditions also thoroughly check the air intake hose the one that goes from the engine to the air cleaner they tend to crack so give it a real good looking at I have seen more engines destroyed with a cracked hose than anything else .
I would level the scarifier it looks like it is high at the back it should run parallel with the ground ,also slow down a little bit scarifying is the opportunity to take the bumps out of the field so slow and steady ,also I would not till the soil till you have had a bit of rain, dry soil is to hard on the scarifier points. apart from that all good.
Happy days Enjoy your new tractor.
Hutch.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hy Hutch.
Yeah this is the tractor that had the multipower problem,
I have checked the air intake and everything else and have cleaned it...thanks for the advice.
Best wishes Lorand.


----------

